# The not so Premium Service Centre in Croydon



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Somewhat miffed.

Paid quite a bit of money for the same day Premium service for an FLR (M) visa. Started off relatively smoothly (ok so it was 15 -30 minutes late at each stage). We managed to submit our case, do biometrics and according to the papers they give -a decision would be made in 60 - 90 minutes (I assumed longer 2hrs 2.5 hrs). 

Went out for lunch and came back after 90 minutes. Waited 30 minutes, nothing happened. Numbers well ahead of our number started to appear. Long and short after 4.5 hours waiting with no response, we got called up. Great! I thought...

Our case is relatively straight foward, partner is Nepali but all the documents needed are up to date and easily validated (e.g English language requirements). Cat A. The gentlemen we spoke to said that our documents are fine and he is waiting to do security checks before issuing the visa. He said the reason we had to wait so long is because the Embassy (visa was issued in India) had not got back to him.

We were disappointed because (a) it clearly states if it is going to take longer than 90 minutes they will inform us and (b) spent quite a bit of money and time on a same day service.

The gentleman we spoke to said that it is likely to here back on Monday but we have yet to get the phone call he mentioned. I tried phoning the 0300 number and the person on the phone was really quite unhelpful and bordering on rude. She told me that she could not help me for another 8 weeks.

I know I can't do anything apart from wait but how can they sell it as a same day service and then put in the small print "only applies if we can actually make a decision same day".


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you are misunderstanding how premium service works. It's a chance for you to apply in person, and while most applications are processed while you wait, it's not guaranteed and for various reasons it can take longer. They were contacting the embassy in Nepal (watch out for time difference) and getting confirmation. They waited as long as they could before telling you that you will have to return another day. While I can see you were disappointed, it's just that some procedures were taking longer than expected and that's nobody's fault. These things happen.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I had never thought of that. Do they always contact the high commission that issued the first visa? With a considerable time difference with many I can see quite a few visas would not be issued on the same day.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not normally but perhaps there was something caseworker wanted to clarify or something?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Not normally but perhaps there was something caseworker wanted to clarify or something?


I see. Thanks Joppa!


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Joppa said:


> I think you are misunderstanding how premium service works. It's a chance for you to apply in person, and while most applications are processed while you wait, it's not guaranteed and for various reasons it can take longer. They were contacting the embassy in Nepal (watch out for time difference) and getting confirmation. They waited as long as they could before telling you that you will have to return another day. While I can see you were disappointed, it's just that some procedures were taking longer than expected and that's nobody's fault. These things happen.


Actually I am more disappointed at the following:

(1) They mention when you register that if you application looks like it will take longer than 60-90 minutes to process they will notify you. We waited 4.5 hours without any one telling us anything. Asking any one resulted in telling us to sit down and wait "could have to wait 8 hours or 3 hours depends." A simple message like "Sorry but this is going to take longer than normal" would have made the world of difference. Instead, we were sat there worried that we had made a mistake or missed something out. 

(2) They mentioned that they would phone on Monday to confirm that they had the most up to date information regarding security checks. Waited all day. No reply. Makes you worry even more that some thing is wrong but fobbed us off. 

(3) Phoned the 0300 to be told rudely that i would have to wait 8 weeks before they could do anything for me and then the person I spoke to basically put the phone down on me. Unimpressed.

I paid quite a substantial amount of money for the premium service. Its seems odd that in this day age information like this can't be accessed quickly. I can understand that checking old English language certificates etc might take longer as they are external organisations but this is basically internal information and should be on tap for government agencies. 

I understand that they are doing the best they can and i don't blame the case worker. If anything, he was the most helpful and communicative person I met. 

Hopefully we will get a reply today and then we will be feeling much relief from this anxiety. Even though we were basically told we have the visa, still feel very anxious because this has been a long journey and better communication would be helpful.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I still feel they have done nothing wrong. While a bit of courtesy may not have gone amiss, that's basically how premium service works.
The person you met at Croydon wasn't the caseworker but just a counter staff member. Caseworker is the actual person who looks at and decides on your application, who works behind the scene. 
When you get your leave to remain, if you still feel strongly about it, make an official complaint: 
https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks, I am mostly venting frustration. I think we did speak to the case worker actually because our number was called at 4:30pm and he explained why he could not issue the visa right now. 

I would have less to vent if I had some idea of what to expect now! I have no idea how long it will be.


----------



## kezcon (Jun 22, 2014)

Nanopal said:


> Thanks, I am mostly venting frustration. I think we did speak to the case worker actually because our number was called at 4:30pm and he explained why he could not issue the visa right now. I would have less to vent if I had some idea of what to expect now! I have no idea how long it will be.


I get your points and it would frustrate me too, but there are people that have done priority and non priority and waited a lot more than 8 weeks, relax it will be fine


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Joppa said:


> I think you are misunderstanding how premium service works. It's a chance for you to apply in person, and while most applications are processed while you wait, it's not guaranteed and for various reasons it can take longer. They were contacting the embassy in Nepal (watch out for time difference) and getting confirmation. They waited as long as they could before telling you that you will have to return another day. While I can see you were disappointed, it's just that some procedures were taking longer than expected and that's nobody's fault. These things happen.


Actually, the case worker told us that we wouldn't have to return another day. He said he would phone us on Monday (he didn't) and that we would have to arrange collection of our documents. 

He said everything else was fine.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that can happen - they courier your BRP and send back your supporting documents.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

It has been nearly 3 weeks now and have heard absolutely nothing from them. Is this normal? I don't think there is anything complicated about our case. All we can do is sit and wait, wait, wait. If you trying phoning them they can't help you. 

I don't think is particularly a premium service.


----------



## kiwi_charis (May 25, 2015)

Hi Joppa, sorry to jump in on somebody elses question, but I'm wondering if me and my husband will experience the same issue as Nanopal...

I'm a New Zealander who moved to the UK on a fiance visa earlier this year. My partner and I recently had our civil ceremony and are planning on utilising the premium service in Croydon for the FLR(M) in the next couple of weeks. The time difference between NZ and UK is 12 hours, so there would be zero chance of verifying anything with the NZ embassy same-day. In your experience, is this a common thing for case workers to need to do? 

Cheers


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

It has been 8 weeks now and I have heard nothing. Her fiancée visa is due to expire in a few weeks. I am not sure what to do? 

I check our mail box each and every day in the hope that we will get some notification.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If the inquiry service can't tell you anything, get your MP involved. It's a routine part of their work to make representations to Home Office on behalf of constituents, and they have a hotline to Home Office (special section dealing with inquiries from MPs and peers).


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Nanopal said:


> It has been 8 weeks now and I have heard nothing. Her fiancée visa is due to expire in a few weeks. I am not sure what to do? I check our mail box each and every day in the hope that we will get some notification.


She is covered by the terms of her fiancé visa whilst her case is being decided even if it expires in the meantime.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That is so, but OP wants to know what is going on, hence my suggestion of involving their local MP.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

nyclon said:


> She is covered by the terms of her fiancé visa whilst her case is being decided even if it expires in the meantime.


Thanks, what about seeing a GP? She needs to see the doctor. I thought I would go to my local GP and explain the situation but she has no passport to even identify her.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Joppa said:


> That is so, but OP wants to know what is going on, hence my suggestion of involving their local MP.


Thanks Joppa. I will phone them and enquire about it. If I don't get any real information about it then I will approach my MP!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nanopal said:


> Thanks, what about seeing a GP? She needs to see the doctor. I thought I would go to my local GP and explain the situation but she has no passport to even identify her.


It is up to your GP's discretion whether to treat her as temporary patient. Go with her and take any IDs you may have.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Joppa said:


> If the inquiry service can't tell you anything, get your MP involved. It's a routine part of their work to make representations to Home Office on behalf of constituents, and they have a hotline to Home Office (special section dealing with inquiries from MPs and peers).


Thanks for your advice Joppa. I just phoned them and the lady seemed completely uninterested (maybe was a long day for her!). She just told me that it has not been completed yet. I then asked whether there was any other information she could tell me and she said there was none.

I guess the only thing I can do left is contact my MP as you suggested and see if they can help.

It all seems a bit odd because we were told that the application was fine and that the only reason he could not issue a visa same day was because he was waiting checking with the High Commission for security clearance. This was 8 weeks ago.

The impression I get is that it has just slipped down the priority list and has been forgotten!


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Joppa said:


> It is up to your GP's discretion whether to treat her as temporary patient. Go with her and take any IDs you may have.


Thanks! I just got back from my GP practice and they said they can't differentiate between patients. They told me she needs to register and can get an appointment. Apparently, she will only be charged if she needs to go to the hospital.


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Its weird Nanopal, I had an appointment this spring with a GP here where I live now in the UK and I was just a tourist at that point. They just had me pay £40 to be checked by a nurse and diagnosed. Wonder if its just the gp service there.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, I finally got a reply from my MP. This is what she wrote:

"Thank you for your email regarding the Further Leave to Remain premium service you applied for on 2nd October. I have contacted UK Visas & Immigration (UKVI) at the Home Office on your behalf to make enquiries regarding this and have been told that the case is still being dealt with. 

Unfortunately, it was not possible to complete this case within the premium service deadline as it is subject to further general checks. I have been advised that you should contact UK Visa & Immigration in the new year should you not have heard anything by then. By all means you can also contact me at that time. and I will make enquiries again on your behalf. 


I trust this information is of use to you, but please do not hesitate to contact me if you require further assistance in this matter."

I don't understand what further general checks they mean? After all, the information is pretty much the same as the fiancee visa?


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

My wife went to the GP and had her appointment -no problems registering and no requests for payment despite being clear about the situation.

As for UKVI, I have phoned the call centre 2 times since the new year. The first time I was told that the visa was still pending but that a chaser email had been sent out. The second time (5 minutes ago!) I was told it was still pending and the guy said he could find no reference to a chaser email. 

I have decided to write to my MP again to see if she can find out more information. It has been a ridiculously long time and all that any one call me is that the visa is PENDING!

Any suggestions? Really frustrated.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

This is really frustrating. Sorry that you are having to go through it . Do as the MP suggested and get back in touch with them.

Rest assured though, your fiancé can stay in the country on the same terms as her fiancé visa as long as it takes for the decision on her current visa to arrive. 

Good luck and do let us know how you get on!


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

As of 14th April, we have still not received any decision. MP has written to Immigration to ask what is going on and they have written back to state that it has gone to a case worker (Feb). 

I starting to get worried about what is going on. I can not imagine what the hold up is as I think our application is fairly simple.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Any advice on what to do next would be wonderful! We have been waiting more than 7 months now since our Premium SAME DAY service told us that we would have to wait...

I can only imagine that they have either forgotten our case or they weren't being entirely truthful then they said that it could not be processed same day due to an inability to contact the embassy. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

This does sound so odd. You have now been in touch with your MP and attempted to escalate this, the only advise I can give is to continue to do so. Perhaps a bi monthly e mail/phone call to the MP to keep the pressure on?

So sorry that you are going through this. Do keep us updated on your progress.


----------

